# Need help Id'n a couple of frames



## Crsdawg (Oct 31, 2009)

I picked up these bikes a couple of weeks ago at an estate sale and can't figure out what they are. I've seen some Schwinn frames that look similar but wasn't' sure. They seem to be lacking any type of branding (head badges are long gone). Any help would be much appreciated


----------



## Beaverdam (Nov 1, 2009)

The frames both look like the Rollfast I picked up a few years ago. The wheels on the black one look like the ones that were on that bike. See this thread: http://www.thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=7352 Look for #s on the left rear dropouts. 

The fork looks pretty bent on the black one, but it's great that you got a rear fender!

I'm just a noob here, I'm sure others know more about them.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Nov 2, 2009)

The first bike is made by Murray, and not just because of the Murray sprocket on it. Notice the frame detail, where the top tube meets the seat tube. That 'banded' joint is totally Murray. See if it has 'MOD 502' stamped on the bottom bracket or rear dropout. It may likely be a Sears JC Higgins. I'd say the second bike is a Snyder built bike, makers of Rollfast. It's hard to tell from the pic, but it looks to have the long holes in the rear dropouts, definite Snyder detail. It could also have been a Hawthorne or other Snyder badge.


----------



## Crsdawg (Nov 4, 2009)

Thanks for the replies...I'll make a closer inspection of the bikes and see if I can find any markings in the places you mentioned.


----------



## partsguy (Nov 4, 2009)

I'd have to aree with the above statements, although serial numbers would help.

By the way, does the Pac-Man game work?


----------



## MIDGETSTINGRAY68 (Nov 5, 2009)

*That frame and crank looks like a western flyer and a murray frame*



crsdawg said:


> i picked up these bikes a couple of weeks ago at an estate sale and can't figure out what they are. I've seen some schwinn frames that look similar but wasn't' sure. They seem to be lacking any type of branding (head badges are long gone). Any help would be much appreciated




they could be western flyer oh murray,the rollfast has a single tube where the backk caliper goes and those are like the schwinn it has two of them,j.j.


----------

